# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Women are the masters of the universe within the dating game

## Dav7

Face it, they choose us - we simply beg to be with them. For all of the macho crap we pull off to try and impress the birds, it is they who make the decision as to whether a relationship will take hold or not, we simply beg on all fours to be with them, and they with a click of their finger decide our faith. Oh and MPB is unfortunately one of the biggest **** ups when it comes to both genetics and the dating game, the second they see the slightest hint of MPB, the birds treat us like a cancer and shun us. Face it gents, despite our perceived macho and dominance masculine BS, it is they who choose whether or not a relationship will take hold - and MPB is a big deterrent for them, so much so that they will choose a full headed male above us any day. 

**** women, they have us rapped around their little finger, even the ugliest biatch can be choosy...........meanwhile if we so much as dare as show any signs of aging, weight gain, lack of income, MPB they shun us on the spot - been a male ****ing sucks when it comes to dating, even moreso if you are suffering from MPB. I'd love to see all the stupid cows complaining about how blokes judge them by their extra pounds (which they can control easily) suffer hairloss like we do. **** women, they have it ****in easy when it comes to dating, too ****ing easy.............it's us blokes who have to suffer the worst, particularly when it comes to MPB. Seriously dating is the dogs bollixx for most blokes, women have it too ****in easy despite all their whinging to the contrary. Seriously **** MPB, **** it to hell.

----------


## Aames

It really is incredibly lopsided. While I don't think women are equal in a lot of spheres, feminists ignore the fact that they have immense control over the male population simply through mating and reproductive selection. A lot of what men do is, ultimately, to secure a mate. 

Noticing this has made me, like you, very angry and bitter. It's part of my driving force in become as attractive as my genetics, medications, and surgeries will allow me. I want to destroy the egos of as many attractive women as I possibly can for the torture that they have put me through.

----------


## Proper

> It really is incredibly lopsided. While I don't think women are equal in a lot of spheres, feminists ignore the fact that they have immense control over the male population simply through mating and reproductive selection. A lot of what men do is, ultimately, to secure a mate. 
> 
> Noticing this has made me, like you, very angry and bitter. It's part of my driving force in become as attractive as my genetics, medications, and surgeries will allow me. I want to destroy the egos of as many attractive women as I possibly can for the torture that they have put me through.


 *I, as the witness and the voice for humanity, declare this and only this the truth and the only absolute truth and I hereby vouch this 110&#37;.*

Not only feminists but girls in general are placed too high up on the pyramid and its because of the many desperate males out there giving them that feeling of superiority. Even the unsuccessful ones with no jobs, no nothing. They live thriving in the fact that one day they'll trap some knight in shining armor and he'll take care of all her problems. 

They want something to dance to, they'll get something to dance to. I'll see how they dance with a gun at their face.

----------


## baldozer

> Face it, they choose us - we simply beg to be with them. For all of the macho crap we pull off to try and impress the birds, it is they who make the decision as to whether a relationship will take hold or not, we simply beg on all fours to be with them, and they with a click of their finger decide our faith. Oh and MPB is unfortunately one of the biggest **** ups when it comes to both genetics and the dating game, the second they see the slightest hint of MPB, the birds treat us like a cancer and shun us. Face it gents, despite our perceived macho and dominance masculine BS, it is they who choose whether or not a relationship will take hold - and MPB is a big deterrent for them, so much so that they will choose a full headed male above us any day. 
> 
> **** women, they have us rapped around their little finger, even the ugliest biatch can be choosy...........meanwhile if we so much as dare as show any signs of aging, weight gain, lack of income, MPB they shun us on the spot - been a male ****ing sucks when it comes to dating, even moreso if you are suffering from MPB. I'd love to see all the stupid cows complaining about how blokes judge them by their extra pounds (which they can control easily) suffer hairloss like we do. **** women, they have it ****in easy when it comes to dating, too ****ing easy.............it's us blokes who have to suffer the worst, particularly when it comes to MPB. Seriously dating is the dogs bollixx for most blokes, women have it too ****in easy despite all their whinging to the contrary. Seriously **** MPB, **** it to hell.


 That is why I support religion so much. It keeps women's sexuality in check and don't let them exploit men. Otherwise, if you want to allow sexual freedom for women, also allow prostitution, so that the average man can also get some easy sex like women.

----------


## baldozer

> I'd love to see all the stupid cows complaining about how blokes judge them by their extra pounds (which they can control easily) suffer hairloss like we do. **** women, they have it ****in easy when it comes to dating, too ****ing easy.............it's us blokes who have to suffer the worst, particularly when it comes to MPB. Seriously dating is the dogs bollixx for most blokes, women have it too ****in easy despite all their whinging to the contrary. Seriously **** MPB, **** it to hell.


 Even a bald as a cue woman can have a boyfriend easily. Don't you notice the female posters here, how they say I'm losing my hair and my boyfriend has been very supportive, meaning that even all balding women have boyfriends. As a woman, you can be bald, fat and an amputee at the same time, and still get a boyfriend.

----------


## aim4hair

> Even a bald as a cue woman can have a boyfriend easily. Don't you notice the female posters here, how they say I'm losing my hair and my boyfriend has been very supportive, meaning that even all balding women have boyfriends. As a woman, you can be bald, fat and an amputee at the same time, and still get a boyfriend.


 Not true,, most fat or ugly women end up with fat or ugly men...

----------


## akai

> *That is why I support religion so much. It keeps women's sexuality in check and don't let them exploit men.* Otherwise, if you want to allow sexual freedom for women, also allow prostitution, so that the average man can also get some easy sex like women.


 Unless it's like Islam in the Middle East where the government controls every part of a woman's life this isn't true. At all. Religious women will cheat just as much as non-religious women. Take a deep breath and repeat that sentence again. It's basically the same rate across the board regardless of belief. I think it hits religious people the hardest because a devout Christian man will naively believe his devout wife is basically incapable of cheating. Unfortunately, this may cause him to ignore the warning signs of his spouse's infidelity. It's pretty brutal. My dad was a marriage counselor for a few years after he retired. You wouldn't believe some of the cheating stories he had to deal with.

----------


## akai

> Not true,, most fat or ugly women end up with fat or ugly men...


 This is true. A fat, balding guy can marry a good looking chick if he's successful and has money. A fat, unattractive woman can almost never pull a really good looking guy. Doesn't matter how successful she becomes.

----------


## Proper

> Unless it's like Islam in the Middle East where the government controls every part of a woman's life this isn't true. At all. Religious women will cheat just as much as non-religious women. Take a deep breath and repeat that sentence again. It's basically the same rate across the board regardless of belief. I think it hits religious people the hardest because a devout Christian man will naively believe his devout wife is basically incapable of cheating. Unfortunately, this may cause him to ignore the warning signs of his spouse's infidelity. It's pretty brutal. My dad was a marriage counselor for a few years after he retired. You wouldn't believe some of the cheating stories he had to deal with.


 Akai is right. And just like how a man thinks about cheating on his wife just cause he can, a woman will do the same. Its just life. People do what they do. Ain't no religion or cult gonna stop that. Maybe try and control it somewhat but its a poor attempt. 

Anyways why should it matter anyways? Why repress woman with religion? Its only gonna make em want to rebel more. They say hoes make great housewives later on cause they been around and seen and experienced it. Whereas you take a good girl, bring her around to your friends, abd tell me she won't have a stronger urge to cheat on yo pansy ass.
And what about good girls who r faithful having their husband leave them or cheat on them. Men are equally as guilty so don't say women this, women that, when men are equally to blame too. 

Too much religion isn't a good thing either. I see it as more of something to keep shit in check so that things don't go out of control. But following that shit to the T is gonna get you killed. Or worst... A full fledge fking loser.

----------


## Proper

And to top it off... Im just aimlessly reaching here... We will never know what goes on inside a womens mind. That fact that they know they are repressed, are taught and showned by society that women are somewhat inferior to men (even though there are feminist groups out there trying to save ass) makes it so that a hot chick still ends up with a fat ugly man because deep down inside, she believes that she will get nowhere without the fortune of a rich man despite him being fat and ugly and nobody likes him. We will never know how it feels to be repressed. Unless you lived your life as a women, you can't speak for them. Its much like a mexican kid growing up in a white society even despite being born in that white society, he will never feel the belonging, will always having a different mindset that he is for some reason despite being told he is not, inferior. Or a white kid growing up in an asian country. So don't fking speak about religion and women. There is no correlation.

Whats funny is I started off hating women. Then religion gets brought into this and I hate religion that much more so now Im defending women, so I can bash religion. Hate is a strong word. Let's just say I dont agree with the shit they try to pretend to implement. Its some illuminati shit, they got something else going.

----------


## baldozer

> And to top it off... Im just aimlessly reaching here... We will never know what goes on inside a womens mind. That fact that they know they are repressed, are taught and showned by society that women are somewhat inferior to men (even though there are feminist groups out there trying to save ass) makes it so that a hot chick still ends up with a fat ugly man because deep down inside, she believes that she will get nowhere without the fortune of a rich man despite him being fat and ugly and nobody likes him. We will never know how it feels to be repressed. Unless you lived your life as a women, you can't speak for them. Its much like a mexican kid growing up in a white society even despite being born in that white society, he will never feel the belonging, will always having a different mindset that he is for some reason despite being told he is not, inferior. Or a white kid growing up in an asian country. So don't fking speak about religion and women. There is no correlation.
> 
> Whats funny is I started off hating women. Then religion gets brought into this and I hate religion that much more so now Im defending women, so I can bash religion. Hate is a strong word. Let's just say I dont agree with the shit they try to pretend to implement. Its some illuminati shit, they got something else going.


 Sexual freedom is just a population control technique. Ever wonder why US and the likes are so enthusiastic about spreading feminism to other countries, such as Muslim countries, it is because they know that once women are sexually liberated, they are far less likely to marry and the family system is destroyed, resulting in less births. 

Morals should be enforced, rather than leaving up to the people. If you tell kids, its up to them if they want to go to school or not, many kids would not go! Similarly if you tell people to not indulge in drugs, immoral sex, as its bad for them, how many of them will listen. Such kind of things need to be enforced.

----------


## Proper

> Sexual freedom is just a population control technique. Ever wonder why US and the likes are so enthusiastic about spreading feminism to other countries, such as Muslim countries, it is because they know that once women are sexually liberated, they are far less likely to marry and the family system is destroyed, resulting in less births. 
> 
> Morals should be enforced, rather than leaving up to the people. If you tell kids, its up to them if they want to go to school or not, many kids would not go! Similarly if you tell people to not indulge in drugs, immoral sex, as its bad for them, how many of them will listen. Such kind of things need to be enforced.


 That is a very good point you raise. I do agree with what you say here. At the same time, the feminist groups, whether or not their intentions are good, I will never know. The way I see it is that they believe that all women should experience the freedom they are blessed with so they feel bad for women in Muslim countries being so controlled.

But yes, you do raise the point where they may be spreading corruption to families. But that is what it is. With money and freedom, also comes power. And with power, they believe that they can do whatever they want, just like how men have money and power. They cheat, they lie, they do whatever they want. So who are we to enforce rules on women when we are just another human being.

Theres a certain amount of enforcement that needs to be addressed though. Too much of something and it'll backfire. Telling kids not to do something and forcing them abide by it at all costs doesn't work. They will want to rebel and do the opposite. You can't change people. People change themselves and the only way they will change is if they are exposed to these kind of things. Let them see it. I'm not saying let them experience it cause some minds are weaker than others or have addictive personalities and get caught up in it. And that is where the difference between people come into play. Their will. No one else can provide another with more will by simple saying, NO.

I've been to prayers, I've been to temples, I've been to all kinds of churches. And they do all sum the basic things which I do believe in. And as long as I have the conscience to do the right and be honest, I believe that is all that matters. Something that will get me by in life and acceptable behaviour. I won't say that I will never lie, I will never be dishonest, I will never hurt others but that is my own demons I have to battle and if somenoe came and told me otherwise, something I already know, it would only make me become more furious and abandon the righteousness.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Sexual freedom is just a population control technique. Ever wonder why US and the likes are so enthusiastic about spreading feminism to other countries, such as Muslim countries, it is because they know that once women are sexually liberated, they are far less likely to marry and the family system is destroyed, resulting in less births. 
> 
> Morals should be enforced, rather than leaving up to the people. If you tell kids, its up to them if they want to go to school or not, many kids would not go! Similarly if you tell people to not indulge in drugs, immoral sex, as its bad for them, how many of them will listen. Such kind of things need to be enforced.


 Conspiracy theories + control issues + NW7 = classic case of "this guy is going to flip his lid & massacre his family when he finally catches his wife cheating on him"
Just remember I called it first.

----------


## Proper

> Conspiracy theories + control issues + NW7 = classic case of "this guy is going to flip his lid & massacre his family when he finally catches his wife cheating on him"
> Just remember I called it first.


 This deserves a..........................

AHA!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHA!!!HAHAHA!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!HAHA!HAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAH!AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!HA  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!AHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

bUT in all seriousness....

AHA!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  HAHAHAHAH!!AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!

----------


## baldozer

> Conspiracy theories + control issues + NW7 = classic case of "this guy is going to flip his lid & massacre his family when he finally catches his wife cheating on him"
> Just remember I called it first.


 Ya right, do you know what was common among all the recent shootings in U.S. You guessed it right, most of those men were incel loners, a product of this sexually liberated gynocentric society! Its also the reason why America had so many serial killers. Its far from an ideal society.

----------


## Proper

> Ya right, do you know what was common among all the recent shootings in U.S. You guessed it right, most of those men were incel loners, a product of this sexually liberated gynocentric society! Its also the reason why America had so many serial killers. Its far from an ideal society.


 So what you are saying is we have to repress and control women but pertain to the needs of sickly individuals? So we are controlling millions of people and keeping them in check in order to satisfy the needs of the few hundreds so that society would be a better place? Thats not fair.

What those losers feel like doing is their own actions. I'm sorry but even if a women was made for every man, those certain lonely men still wouldn't be able to get women and keep them. I think there would be more death crimes because women would be leaving, cheating or hiding from their weirdo husbands due to a forced religion opposed on them. These kind of people don't have the mind stability., or maybe they just feel like doing it cause they are sick of such a piece of shit world cause nothing else went their way so they decide to blame everything on women and their sexually.

I say fk them, let them burn. If they can't find another outlet but to hurt others then so be it, bend em over and fk em in the ass. Fk em till they shed tears. FK EM!!!

----------


## TheLaughingCow

The misogyny in this thread is sickening.  Winston, you are needed here.

----------


## Davey Jones

Someone should build a machine that converts insecurity into hair.  This thread alone would give us all 'fro's.

----------


## Dan26

Man can not be equal to God. Women can not be equal to man. This foothold creates true equality.

Thank you...Thank you all  :Smile: 

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Big Grin: 

 :EEK!: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Shan

If you got a bid dick and confidence, then women will always flock to you.

----------


## ravegrover

> Sexual freedom is just a population control technique. Ever wonder why US and the likes are so enthusiastic about spreading feminism to other countries, such as Muslim countries, it is because they know that once women are sexually liberated, they are far less likely to marry and the family system is destroyed, resulting in less births.


 atheist communist china is the most populous nation on earth.

----------


## ravegrover

> Ever wonder why US and the likes are so enthusiastic about spreading feminism to other countries, such as Muslim countries, it is because they know that once women are sexually liberated, they are far less likely to marry and the family system is destroyed, resulting in less births.


 To achieve a lower birth rate is among the top priorities of most third world countries (among them are many muslim majority nations) as most of their problems are result of over-population. So the US is inadvertently doing them a favour  :Smile:

----------


## clee984

I have to say, I do think this thread is a little misogynistic. I understand the pain of losing your hair, but I don't think we can blame women for that. In my experience, women are a lot less judgemental about it than men. And the idea that beautiful women are haughty, sneering creatures who look down on most men as "losers", is just not true. 

Examples. The most beautiful girl I have ever met (seriously, out of this world beautiful) was also very sweet and considerate of the feelings of others, even the c0cky douches who were constantly hitting on her. 

The opposite end of that, saying that women can always get someone is also a fallacy, I believe. There is a lyric in the song 'Tongue' by REM which goes "ugly girls know their fate", and that line always gets to me, because it's very true. I worked with a girl who was obese (although I agree with what someone said earlier that comparing obesity to baldness is not fair, because obesity involves choice, and can be remedied by lifestyle), and I don't want to say she was unattractive, but when she used to try and flirt with me, it made me slightly uncomfortable, let's put it that way. She was in her early 20s, and clearly very unhappy at not getting any attention from men. Not the sort of attention a young lady would like, anyway. She attempted suicide, twice. I think it is much harder to be an unattractive woman than an unattractive man. 

A good friend of mine started going bald at 14 (god knows how he dealt with it, I'm not exagerrating when I say I probably would have killed myself) and now, in his 30s and a NW7 (shaved to stubble), he is one of the most successful men I know, in every sense - he is wealthy, has a "I give no-one permission to take away my good mood" attitude, is highly confident, and gets with extremely attractive younger women on a regular basis. 

As a man with 3 sisters, it upsets me to hear women talked about as if they are all snooty bi-aitches who make us jump through hoops to impress them. My younger sister is more impressed by looks and money etc, and she is unhappy in her love life, because she always dates guys who just appreciate her for her looks, treat her like arm candy etc. While my older sister, who is just as good looking, is settled and very happy with a normal, average looking short-ish guy who doesn't have mega-bucks, but is a nice guy who treats her well (I'd like to say he's bald or balding to really make my point, but he actually has a very good head of hair). 

That's my two cents, anyway.

----------


## Aames

> I have to say, I do think this thread is a little misogynistic. I understand the pain of losing your hair, but I don't think we can blame women for that. In my experience, women are a lot less judgemental about it than men. And the idea that beautiful women are haughty, sneering creatures who look down on most men as "losers", is just not true. 
> 
> Examples. The most beautiful girl I have ever met (seriously, out of this world beautiful) was also very sweet and considerate of the feelings of others, even the c0cky douches who were constantly hitting on her. 
> 
> The opposite end of that, saying that women can always get someone is also a fallacy, I believe. There is a lyric in the song 'Tongue' by REM which goes "ugly girls know their fate", and that line always gets to me, because it's very true. I worked with a girl who was obese (although I agree with what someone said earlier that comparing obesity to baldness is not fair, because obesity involves choice, and can be remedied by lifestyle), and I don't want to say she was unattractive, but when she used to try and flirt with me, it made me slightly uncomfortable, let's put it that way. She was in her early 20s, and clearly very unhappy at not getting any attention from men. Not the sort of attention a young lady would like, anyway. She attempted suicide, twice. I think it is much harder to be an unattractive woman than an unattractive man. 
> 
> A good friend of mine started going bald at 14 (god knows how he dealt with it, I'm not exagerrating when I say I probably would have killed myself) and now, in his 30s and a NW7 (shaved to stubble), he is one of the most successful men I know, in every sense - he is wealthy, has a "I give no-one permission to take away my good mood" attitude, is highly confident, and gets with extremely attractive younger women on a regular basis. 
> 
> As a man with 3 sisters, it upsets me to hear women talked about as if they are all snooty bi-aitches who make us jump through hoops to impress them. My younger sister is more impressed by looks and money etc, and she is unhappy in her love life, because she always dates guys who just appreciate her for her looks, treat her like arm candy etc. While my older sister, who is just as good looking, is settled and very happy with a normal, average looking short-ish guy who doesn't have mega-bucks, but is a nice guy who treats her well (I'd like to say he's bald or balding to really make my point, but he actually has a very good head of hair). 
> ...


 It isn't hard to fake compassion for people. Did this "most beautiful woman" ever enter into a relationship with one of these people she had "compassion" for? And I love how you mention that you friend is wealthy and gets with attractive women. Are you having a laugh? Looks, money, and status in any combination will keep women coming; that is no secret. When you lack one or two, you severely compensate with another. 

And don't even talk about your sisters. Your judgement is skewed because you are emotionally attached to them. They are no different than any other woman. Don't lie to yourself; accept things as they are. No woman will ever love you (unconditional love does not exist by any stretch of the imagination) unless you provide her (are worth more than her, by comparison) with your looks, your money, or your status.

----------


## clee984

> It isn't hard to fake compassion for people. Did this "most beautiful woman" ever enter into a relationship with one of these people she had "compassion" for?


 No, she made it a rule, and she was very clear on this, that she would only have relationships with men she despised. 




> I love how you mention that you friend is wealthy and gets with attractive women. Are you having a laugh? Looks, money, and status in any combination will keep women coming; that is no secret. When you lack one or two, you severely compensate with another.


 So he should deliberately become poor just to prove a point? 




> don't even talk about your sisters. Your judgement is skewed because you are emotionally attached to them. They are no different than any other woman. Don't lie to yourself; accept things as they are. No woman will ever love you (unconditional love does not exist by any stretch of the imagination) unless you provide her (are worth more than her, by comparison) with your looks, your money, or your status.


 You're right, clearly a guy posting on the internet knows my family members better than I do. 

Think what you like man, but if you believe that a woman should love you even if you're bitter, resentful, and blame them for being superficial, I'll have to just wish you the best of luck in finding happiness, because you're definitely going to need it.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> It isn't hard to fake compassion for people. Did this "most beautiful woman" ever enter into a relationship with one of these people she had "compassion" for? And I love how you mention that you friend is wealthy and gets with attractive women. Are you having a laugh? Looks, money, and status in any combination will keep women coming; that is no secret. When you lack one or two, you severely compensate with another. 
> 
> And don't even talk about your sisters. Your judgement is skewed because you are emotionally attached to them. They are no different than any other woman. Don't lie to yourself; accept things as they are. No woman will ever love you (unconditional love does not exist by any stretch of the imagination) unless you provide her (are worth more than her, by comparison) with your looks, your money, or your status.


 *Sigh*

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> *Sigh*


 I actually kind of agree with Aames here.  Like, have you ever felt attracted to a poor, unattractive woman that works a McDonalds?  If you married them, would it be an equal relationship?  *It's extremely difficult to feel attracted to someone unless you respect them first.*

What earns you respect?

Money

Looks

Status

Not to say that personality doesn't count for anything, but every person worth being in this world has at least one of the above qualities.

----------


## clee984

> I actually kind of agree with Aames here.  Like, have you ever felt attracted to a poor, unattractive woman that works a McDonalds?  If you married them, would it be an equal relationship?  *It's extremely difficult to feel attracted to someone unless you respect them first.*
> 
> What earns you respect?
> 
> Money
> 
> Looks
> 
> Status
> ...


 Nobody's saying that you shouldn't try to make the best of yourself. Of course those things count. 

What I don't like is the attitude that all women are shallow, materialistic hoes who regard any man who isn't rich, tall, dark and handsome as being beneath their contempt, so what's the point in even trying, we're better off posting misogyny all over the internet and wallowing in self pity. Because it's not true, for one thing.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I actually kind of agree with Aames here.  Like, have you ever felt attracted to a poor, unattractive woman that works a McDonalds?  If you married them, would it be an equal relationship?  *It's extremely difficult to feel attracted to someone unless you respect them first.*
> 
> What earns you respect?
> 
> Money
> 
> Looks
> 
> Status
> ...


 I think of myself as pretty superficial but my respect for others does not relate to any of those things
Do I appreciate them in a potential partner? Sure (more looks than money or status, lol). But respect is different, that depends 100% on character

Many wealthy, popular, good looking people I have no respect for.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

I totally agree with you both.  If someone has the wrong personality traits, I won't be attracted to them.  But, relationships are all about equality.  If someone isn't pulling their weight in a relationship, said relationship isn't going to last long.
   I find it very unlikely that a wealthy, beautiful, woman will marry an unattractive, poor man.  He simply has nothing to offer her.


   This isn't a negative post.  I'm trying to remind everyone to get an education, work hard, dress well, work out, and generally improve themselves so that they have more to offer to women, to the world, and to themselves.

----------


## ravegrover

> What earns you respect?
> 
> Money
> 
> Looks
> 
> Status


 I think that how you treat other people is equally important. Especially to a woman who is looking for a long term relationship, the person's personality and character are very important too. And, this is especially true in the case of smart and good looking women.

I bet we all know someone who is rich, good looking and has status and we still don't respect that person.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

No, I totally agree with you.  Some people have money/looks/status and are still not worthy of my respect.

But conversely, can you think of one person who has none of those, who you respect?

One?

----------


## Aames

> No, I totally agree with you.  Some people have money/looks/status and are still not worthy of my respect.
> 
> But conversely, can you think of one person who has none of those, who you respect?
> 
> One?


 I think you're entering a tricky area by including respect. For instance, an ugly man that spends his life helping the poor would earn my respect and likely the respect of many others but he would have little weight in the LMS equation. He may have difficulty in finding a relationship. Perhaps he could find someone very religious or something. In any case, I think some are misunderstanding me. I am not trying to dehumanize women, but to not understand the LMS equation is simply being ignorant. I say these things to help you. I see too many men perpetuating delusional ideas that personality and confidence are somehow superior to LMS and that they can compensate for anything. In reality, they can't. Women will friendzone you or ignore you unless you have something more to offer to the relationship. This is why I encourage a lifestyle in which you stop worrying about women for the time being. Free yourself from their iron grip and listen to your higher brain. Pursue aesthetics and your studies while listening to a lot of electronic music. When you emerge, you will be ready to tackle the world. Women, should you desire them, will make themselves available to your new-found radiance. This is how I am trying to live, as hard as it is. We're all gonna make it, brahs.

----------


## BigThinker

> *the LMS equation*. He may have difficulty in finding a relationship. Perhaps he could find someone very religious or something. In any case, I think some are misunderstanding me. I am not trying to dehumanize women, but to not understand the LMS equation is simply being ignorant. I say these things to help you. I see too many men perpetuating delusional ideas that personality and confidence are somehow superior to LMS and that they can compensate for anything. In reality, they can't. Women will friendzone you or ignore you unless you have something more to offer to the relationship. This is why I encourage a lifestyle in which you stop worrying about women for the time being. Free yourself from their iron grip and listen to your higher brain. Pursue aesthetics and your studies while listening to a lot of electronic music. When you emerge, you will be ready to tackle the world. Women, should you desire them, will make themselves available to your new-found radiance. This is how I am trying to live, as hard as it is. We're all gonna make it, brahs.


 I enjoy your posts, because you're obviously very interested in helping people -- even if they are anonymous individuals.  But, even if LMS is largely true, I have to suggest you stray away from letting it mess up your view of the world.

To all who don't know, LMS theory was created by Scorpion/Chinpoko over on a different forum (Puahate/Shitty Advice).  Basically, desirability comes from Looks, Money, Status, which is a little asinine because money and status are largely derivatives of one another.

One more thing for everyone.  If you want to see Highlander, he is over at that forum posting pretty regularly.  He's basically completely removed  his racist & religious zealot filters.  As a result, his posts are highly entertaining and remind me why I so thoroughly enjoyed his presence.

----------


## ravegrover

> No, I totally agree with you.  Some people have money/looks/status and are still not worthy of my respect.
> 
> But conversely, can you think of one person who has none of those, who you respect?
> 
> One?


 Mahatma Gandhi

----------


## Aames

> I enjoy your posts, because you're obviously very interested in helping people -- even if they are anonymous individuals.  But, even if LMS is largely true, I have to suggest you stray away from letting it mess up your view of the world.
> 
> To all who don't know, LMS theory was created by Scorpion/Chinpoko over on a different forum (Puahate/Shitty Advice).  Basically, desirability comes from Looks, Money, Status, which is a little asinine because money and status are largely derivatives of one another.
> 
> One more thing for everyone.  If you want to see Highlander, he is over at that forum posting pretty regularly.  He's basically completely removed  his racist & religious zealot filters.  As a result, his posts are highly entertaining and remind me why I so thoroughly enjoyed his presence.


 My man, I agree with you. LMS is only a model, but it tends to hold true. Brah, I don't know how you can stand to read Shitty Advice. It's like someone took the Misc and removed all the positivity and humor. That place is a wasteland. I read it the other day and I thought, "Holy shit. Do I sound like these people? Am I like this?" It really freaked me out.




> Mahatma Gandhi


 Well, he technically has status as one of the most famous people to ever walk this earth. In any case, maybe I am wrong. I am a bitter, socially-awkward idiot. If it wasn't for my looks, I probably would have never even seen a vagina IRL so you should really take my advice with a grain of salt.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> Mahatma Gandhi


 Ghandi has high status.  His name is known the world over for his humanitarian efforts.

His name was actually the first to come to mind when I was thinking of ways to refute my argument.

----------


## clee984

> No, I totally agree with you.  Some people have money/looks/status and are still not worthy of my respect.
> 
> But conversely, can you think of one person who has none of those, who you respect?
> 
> One?


 I was going to say Anne Frank, but she was quite a good looking kid. 

Oh, I've got one - The Elephant Man, Joseph Merrick. No looks, no money, no status, but he deserves big props for representing. Wasn't bitter or nothing.

----------


## baldozer

> No, I totally agree with you.  Some people have money/looks/status and are still not worthy of my respect.
> 
> But conversely, can you think of one person who has none of those, who you respect?
> 
> One?


 Many prominent scientists were both ugly and poor, yet I have a high respect them. Much higher than those useless Hollywood actors.

----------


## Cob984

Aames, been watching too many zyzz videos lately have we?

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> Many prominent scientists were both ugly and poor, yet I have a high respect them. Much higher than those useless Hollywood actors.


 


> Many *prominent* scientists


 


> *prominent*


 status

The elephant man was actually a pretty good one.

Still, I imagine he'd have a pretty tough time getting laid.

----------


## BigThinker

> status
> 
> The elephant man was actually a pretty good one.
> 
> Still, I imagine he'd have a pretty tough time getting laid.


 Don't even bother responding to that guy.  He honestly babels the most ridiculous shit I've ever had the displeasure of laying my eyes on.

----------


## ravegrover

> Ghandi has high status.  His name is known the world over for his humanitarian efforts.
> 
> His name was actually the first to come to mind when I was thinking of ways to refute my argument.


 Famous and well respected, yes. But, high status -- I don't think so. Status is the relative social standing of someone. Gandhi travelled in third class, lived among the poor, even knitted his own clothes. Many of his contemporaries (including Churchill and the Indian elite) regarded him as Fakir (literally, poor man).

----------


## Aames

> Aames, been watching too many zyzz videos lately have we?


 






> Famous and well respected, yes. But, high status -- I don't think so. Status is the relative social standing of someone. Gandhi travelled in third class, lived among the poor, even knitted his own clothes. Many of his contemporaries (including Churchill and the Indian elite) regarded him as Fakir (literally, poor man).


 The examples you are listing are monetary problems that aren't technically related to status. Status is more fame and, on a lesser scale, social proof (friends/wide social circle that proves that you aren't a socially awkward loser like myself).

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> Don't even bother responding to that guy.  He honestly babels the most ridiculous shit I've ever had the displeasure of laying my eyes on.


 Are you talking about me or baldozer?

'Cause if you're saying he posts "ridiculous shit", I thought his example was fairly good.

And if it's me you're talking about...

well, I can get over that.

----------


## Coke

This is only true when they are younger. Once men and women get older, past the age of 30, men take over the drivers seat. Our stock goes up with age as theirs goes down.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> This is only true when they are younger. Once men and women get older, past the age of 30, men take over the drivers seat. Our stock goes up with age as theirs goes down.


 Depends how you age. Yes a 30+ guy who looks like Johnny Depp will have extremely high value
However most American men seem to look pretty bad in their 30s from self neglect & not intervening in their MPB. If you are broke at 18 but look like Justin Beiber, & then at 30 you are rich but look like a bald overweight guy with bad skin, your stock has officially tanked

----------


## BigThinker

> Depends how you age. Yes a 30+ guy who looks like Johnny Depp will have extremely high value
> However most American men seem to look pretty bad in their 30s from self neglect & not intervening in their MPB. If you are broke at 18 but look like Justin Beiber, & then at 30 you are rich but look like a bald overweight guy with bad skin, your stock has officially tanked


 Finasteride/minox
Exercise
Diet
Career (status,$$)
Sleep
CONFIDENCE

If you're not working towards all of that, you're wasting your time.  Women aren't the masters of the universe unless you let them be.  Stop treating them like Gods. They don't like that shit.  And if any woman says they like that chivalry trash, they're lying.

Learn to not be obsessed with them and you'll find a mutual attraction develop.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Finasteride/minox
> Exercise
> Diet
> Career (status,$$)
> Sleep
> CONFIDENCE
> 
> If you're not working towards all of that, you're wasting your time.  Women aren't the masters of the universe unless you let them be.  Stop treating them like Gods. They don't like that shit.  And if any woman says they like that chivalry trash, they're lying.
> 
> Learn to not be obsessed with them and you'll find a mutual attraction develop.


 Agree. Obsession/desperation makes it seem like you have no other options. On the other hand the more a girl likes your look, the more stupid behavior you can get away with. 

btw I would add to your list....avoid sun exposure

----------


## StuckInARut

No actually it's pretty bad out there nowadays. Luckily for me I am not single (haven't been for a long time) but man some women are down right stuck up and won't even look at you unless you have something they want/need.

I guess you can attribute this to beta/desperate men putting them up on pedestals. I mean some of them have egos so big their heads float. Even girls who aren't attractive or are considered ugly expect to have a model type of guy.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> No actually it's pretty bad out there nowadays. Luckily for me I am not single (haven't been for a long time) but man some women are down right stuck up and won't even look at you unless you have something they want/need.
> 
> I guess you can attribute this to beta/desperate men putting them up on pedestals. I mean some of them have egos so big their heads float. Even girls who aren't attractive or are considered ugly expect to have a model type of guy.


 Well people naturally  are going to want the most attractive of the opposite gender. 
But yes I think the way men treat women in any kind of nightlife situation (at least in the USA) inflates their egos more. You see poor fools spending all their disposable income buying girls drinks in bars/clubs, complimenting them, then at closing time they go home alone. This is the worst strategy for pulling women, absolutely the worst

A girl who goes out every weekend will easily reject 100s of men in a year, most of those guys seem needy from the getgo. If you act neutral/disinterested she will not feel pressured by you & you will also seem like you have options (unless you just look like crap, in that case you need srs self improvement before blowing money at clubs/bars). In fact with some girls it is better to act like a douche, this becomes more true the prettier she is, but it is counter intuitive to most guys who go out

----------


## Coke

It doesn't have anything to do with beta men. It's society telling these women they are princesses and are supposed to be treated as such. Have you ever noticed in any hollywood movie how the man is always trying to "win" the woman. Kissing her ass and chasing her around like shes some kind of ****ing prize. Men have been conditioned to act like weenys and women have been told they are some kind of prize to be won.





> No actually it's pretty bad out there nowadays. Luckily for me I am not single (haven't been for a long time) but man some women are down right stuck up and won't even look at you unless you have something they want/need.
> 
> I guess you can attribute this to beta/desperate men putting them up on pedestals. I mean some of them have egos so big their heads float. Even girls who aren't attractive or are considered ugly expect to have a model type of guy.

----------


## Abdullah

I totally agree with you. Women's are the master of dating games. They continue dating with 3 guys at a time. I have already faced such kind of situation twice.

----------


## hdude46

> Face it, they choose us - we simply beg to be with them. For all of the macho crap we pull off to try and impress the birds, it is they who make the decision as to whether a relationship will take hold or not, we simply beg on all fours to be with them, and they with a click of their finger decide our faith. Oh and MPB is unfortunately one of the biggest **** ups when it comes to both genetics and the dating game, the second they see the slightest hint of MPB, the birds treat us like a cancer and shun us. Face it gents, despite our perceived macho and dominance masculine BS, it is they who choose whether or not a relationship will take hold - and MPB is a big deterrent for them, so much so that they will choose a full headed male above us any day. 
> 
> **** women, they have us rapped around their little finger, even the ugliest biatch can be choosy...........meanwhile if we so much as dare as show any signs of aging, weight gain, lack of income, MPB they shun us on the spot - been a male ****ing sucks when it comes to dating, even moreso if you are suffering from MPB. I'd love to see all the stupid cows complaining about how blokes judge them by their extra pounds (which they can control easily) suffer hairloss like we do. **** women, they have it ****in easy when it comes to dating, too ****ing easy.............it's us blokes who have to suffer the worst, particularly when it comes to MPB. Seriously dating is the dogs bollixx for most blokes, women have it too ****in easy despite all their whinging to the contrary. Seriously **** MPB, **** it to hell.


 Jesus get a grip.

----------


## chrispeterson0071

Yes I agree with you now, but was not 2 years back. Actually I have some bad experience with my wife and she cheated on me and was engaged on a dating app. I had doubt on her weird behavior and caught her with an online guide. That guide was on topic best spy app for android without access to target phone and I followed the free tricks given in the post. I really want to thank the author who helped me in that situation to catch that cheater wife.

----------

